# Garden Placement Question



## PreparedRifleman73 (Nov 2, 2012)

So, I am trying to choose the final location of my garden. We are in central Minnesota. Here's the issue.

If we plant in the back yard, it would be north of our house. It would be shaded if/when the sun goes below 22.75* degrees, measured from the horizon. 

Is this okay? I found a website that tells me what angle the sun will be at at any given time, but I don't know how that compares to what plants need.


----------



## Bobbb (Jan 7, 2012)

You may want to explore these tools on sun position, shadows created and the effect of overhangs. It's designed for window placements in homes but the tools can be used for garden issues too.

The further away from your home you place your garden the less shadow effect the home will have, just like a roof eave with respect to sunlight penetration into your home via windows.

While the house will be blocking southern light, you should still be getting early morning eastern light and late afternoon western light. Play around with the shadow calculator to visualize how light will strike your garden at various times of the day and over the course of the growing season.


----------



## squshnut (Sep 5, 2011)

I have the same problem, you learn what can be planted when.
As the season progresses the sun does get to be straight over head.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

As far north as you are I would think you’d just want the location that gets the most sun, afternoon sun would be better because it is warmer out. 22 degrees is nothing, I would not worry about that last little bit of light lost.

Down in NC the afternoon sun can be brutal in July and August. My garden gets more morning and mid afternoon sun and shades the later part of the day. I have fruit trees planted near the West end of the garden. I probably lose the direct sun on the West end of the garden at 75 degrees and the East end around 45 degrees. Tomatoes, peppers and all do great, no issues with losing direct sun that early for my plot.

I plant the sun loving tomatoes and peppers on the East end and squash, cucumbers and cool weather crops like peas on the West end. Beans and all are in the middle. I can still rotate my crops by planting on one side (N or S) of the garden and the other the next season. It might take you a few seasons to find out what like to grow where on your plot. For the first year try planting randomly around, one tomato (or a grouping if you plan to plant many) in several locations. It might make a difference and it might not. You just never know until you try!


----------



## twiggie (Jan 3, 2009)

Being in the Northern Hemisphere your garden needs full Southern exposure to make the most of the light you get. Just spend a few days noting which parts of the yard get the most sunlight over the course of the day. I live on a North facing hillside so I don't get much sun, I can't have all of my plants in a big well organized garden because they wouldn't get full sun so I have to put shade lovers like lettuce closer to the house and I have to plant sun lovers where I can so they get as much sun as possible.


----------

